
List of websites founded before 1995 - Yuval_Halevi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_websites_founded_before_1995
======
sellingwebsite
there is a search engine for oldie sites: [https://wiby.me](https://wiby.me)

~~~
Yuval_Halevi
Good one!

It's also possible to run a search on google and show results from specific
day/month/year so you can also do it there

But Wiby seems much cooler

